# Differences in B/T and bi-color as puppies?



## Gunnarsmum (Jul 4, 2008)

To the untrained eye (me), certain B/T puppies look just like bi-color puppies. Is there a for sure way of telling the difference? One minute I'm thinking Gunner is bi-color and the next I'm thinking he's B/T. Here are pics of him. Opinions?


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

Looks to be black and tan. One thing to look for on bicolors is penciling (little black lines) on the toes and tar heels (black on the backs of the back feet). He actually kind of has tarheels but I'm not seeing penciling. 

Your pup will get more and more tan as he gets older and mature to a black and tan, probably with a saddle, but possibly a blanket. He looks blanket now, but it's amazing how much black and tans change as they get older. If you search the archives I think there are a couple threads where we all posted pictures of our black and tans as they got older. Some of them don't look like the same dogs.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

I agree he will be a b/t. A bi will have more black down his legs at this age.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Yup. Black and tan.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: Amaruq A bi will have more black down his legs at this age.


And less tan on its head. This puppy already has tan around his ears.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

This should help...

ElsaRose at 7 weeks:









And as an adult (blk/tan w/saddle):









Elsa has a very tan head though, so be interesting how that pans out for your pup!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Usually the tan on the ears and face will give you a saddle back in my experience, Rushie was all black save some brown on his lower legs,at ten weeks and I thought he would be a bi-color, but he became a blanket back.









http://i22.photobucket.com/albums/b308/sselzer/IMG_0014-1.jpg









http://i22.photobucket.com/albums/b308/sselzer/IMG_0010.jpg


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

those were over a year ago. when he was 1 year, he has lightened a little but is still a blanket. 

All of Arwen and Dubya's pups are saddles -- they had the tan on the face and in the ears:


----------



## jmincy (Dec 22, 2004)

another good way to tell is the light ring around the butt...
Bi's will have it.


----------

